# TOTW or Nature's Variety(Instinct)



## dupersbailey (Oct 28, 2009)

I currently rotate between TOTW formulas. I was thinking of switching to Nature's Variety Instinct Grain free formulas. Would this be an upgrade in foods? Does anyone currently use Instinct? Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

My next bag of food in rotation is instinct chicken formula. It's suppose to be a step up. I'm not really into the 40% protein foods. I like the ones around 30%. I'm going to stick with the acana and totw formulas.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I personally consider it an upgrade. I haven't used TOTW formulas, but I have used Nature's Variety Instinct in kibble rotations with my dogs. It's not my top favorite for my dogs, but I think it's pretty good.

You need to be aware that Instinct formulas are much higher in fat and calories than TOTW; so you won't need to feed nearly as much. I think changing the primary carb, in this case from potato to tapioca, can be helpful for periods of time.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think that either one is a huge step up or down- both are decent grain-free foods.
Why not use both lines in a rotation. I think it's a good thing to have more than one "brand" in a rotation, that way should there ever be a recall, which is ALWAYS a possibility with ANY commercial foods, you're not scrambling to find something for your pet, because there's always another alternative. 
I wouldn't lose any sleep over debating between the two, but rather just use both!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

My dog did poorly on Instinct and hated eating it with all his heart. It came highly rated from my trainer, whose Rottie does very well on it. 

NV might be better on paper and definitely more expensive, but if my dogs were doing well on TOTW (you didn't specify), I wouldn't roll the dice with a change to NV. 

Also, NV has a ton of ingredients, so in some situations, that's more room for intolerance/allergies. 

Just my 2¢.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

as long as instinct works for your dog, id definitely consider it an upgrade over TOTW (at least NV is willing to state how much of the product is from animal ingredients-TOTW will not)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

dupersbailey said:


> I currently rotate between TOTW formulas. I was thinking of switching to Nature's Variety Instinct Grain free formulas. Would this be an upgrade in foods? Does anyone currently use Instinct? Any thought would be appreciated.


There are several good quality grain-free kibbles on the market, I wonder what made you select Instinct? 

I like TOTW but I also like Orijen, Acana, and Dogswell's Nutrisca.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

All I well say is you need to research Montmorillonite Clay because their are two ingredients in it that are toxic to dogs. And yes, I have asked them why they use it and their answer was, well, not what I was looking for. I would never feed it and it is not on any list I put out.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Montmorillonite Clay. Hollistic medicine uses it all the time. There's no reason to have it in dog food though.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> There are several good quality grain-free kibbles on the market, I wonder what made you select Instinct?
> 
> I like TOTW but I also like Orijen, Acana, and Dogswell's Nutrisca.


just curious, but why is wrong with instinct. im actually surprised by the responses here,i thought instinct was one of the BEST foods. its got 95 percent meat in it.

not to hijack but is ziwipeak a kibble or a premade raw?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just curious, but why is wrong with instinct. im actually surprised by the responses here,i thought instinct was one of the BEST foods. its got 95 percent meat in it.
> 
> not to hijack but is ziwipeak a kibble or a premade raw?


neither
it's more like jerky cut into little squares


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Never thought I'd say this(never been a huge fan of Diamond) but after a rotation of TOTW, I'm pretty impressed with the food. My guys love it, the ingredient list is pretty stellar....and the price is astonishing in the grain free category(I pay about $33/bag on sale at the local farm store). 

Can't comment on Instinct. Certainly appears to be a decent food.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just curious, but why is wrong with instinct. im actually surprised by the responses here,i thought instinct was one of the BEST foods. its got 95 percent meat in it.
> 
> not to hijack but is ziwipeak a kibble or a premade raw?


Instinct kibble isn't 95% meat, maybe the canned but not the dry. Like Corgi said, Ziwipeak is an air dried meat product.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> Instinct kibble isn't 95% meat, maybe the canned but not the dry. Like Corgi said, Ziwipeak is an air dried meat product.


the kibble has 72% animal ingredients.

i challenge anyone to email TOTW and ask them to state how much of their product is made from animal ingredients. 

i have.
they wont.

none of Instinct's 5 formulas seem to be lacking in meat content the way TOTW's does (especially 2 of their formulas).


----------



## golfbum (Nov 27, 2010)

I know that my dogs have been on both and they do much better on TOTW then they did on either the duck-turkey or rabbit formuals of NV. I really want to like NV and think they are a great company but my dogs did not do well. They are dong very well on TOTW lamb (younger puppy) and fowl formulas!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just curious, but why is wrong with instinct. im actually surprised by the responses here,i thought instinct was one of the BEST foods. its got 95 percent meat in it.
> 
> not to hijack but is ziwipeak a kibble or a premade raw?


LOL, where did you hear that lie? 95% meat!!! More like 35. With Chicken Fat being no.3 on the list I would not feed it. The study done at Purdue U. came to the conclusion that Chicken Fat in the first 4 ingredients can lead to bloat. Do I agree no, but it is a study, backed by factual information. 
Approximately 30% of all cases of GDV in this study could be attributed to consumption of dry foods containing fat among their first four ingredients, while 32% could be attributed to consumption of owner-moistened dry foods that also contained citric acid. These findings can be used by owners to reduce their dogs' risk of GDV. This manuscript has been accepted for publication in the Journal of the Animal Hospital Association.
Bloat (GDV) Study

Chicken Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Pumpkinseeds, Menhaden Fish Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Kelp, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Sea Salt, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product,

Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, Clove.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> LOL, where did you hear that lie? 95% meat!!! More like 35. With Chicken Fat being no.3 on the list I would not feed it. The study done at Purdue U. came to the conclusion that Chicken Fat in the first 4 ingredients can lead to bloat..


where do you come up with 35% meat? the protein % is in the 35-42% range. the food is 72% animal ingredients.

also, you stated *"With Chicken Fat being no.3 on the list I would not feed it. The study done at Purdue U. came to the conclusion that Chicken Fat in the first 4 ingredients can lead to bloat. Do I agree no"*

you say you wouldnt feed it because chicken fat is the no 3 ingredient, then you follow that by saying you dont agree with the conclusion of the purdue study?????

on the Purdue study, that was a gathering of statistics and the conclusions of primarily one person based on those statistics. they did not conduct their own research. that lead to some very questionable conclusions, as there was no manipulation of a control group.

for example, the conclusion that elevated dished can lead to bloat. statistics were used from great dane owners. giant breeds have alway been very prone to bloat as their large deep chest loans itself to that problem.

guess what, a vast number of giant breed owners use elevated dishes for the obvious reason of comfort.

thus, the purdue study made the conclusion that elevated dishes lead to bloat. it is a questionable conclusion without a large control group great danes eating from the floor (a group that didnt really exist with this breed).

that is just one example. there are many more.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> where do you come up with 35% meat? the protein % is in the 35-42% range. the food is 72% animal ingredients.
> 
> also, you stated *"With Chicken Fat being no.3 on the list I would not feed it. The study done at Purdue U. came to the conclusion that Chicken Fat in the first 4 ingredients can lead to bloat. Do I agree no"*
> 
> ...


i coulda sworn i saw 95 percent..lemme check again


buddy did totw ignore ur email about the animal percentage, or just decline to answer???



also insinct doesnt have totw so ur argument is invalid germsanshepardlvr


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Meats --- 
Chicken Meal
Menhaden Fish Meal
Chicken Liver

Non meat---
Tapioca
Pumpkinseeds
Alfalfa Meal
Montmorillonite Clay
Dried Kelp

I don't understand your math. After talking to Natures Variety PERSONALLY everything after Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation product is whats included in the "spray"!! When I asked them what the meat percent was in their product, THEY WOULD NOT ANSWER AND DODGED THE QUESTION. You can come to your own conclusion any way you want, but in MY case I do my homework!!! Enough of this for me and HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> buddy did totw ignore ur email about the animal percentage, or just decline to answer???


just a form type letter about how they use high quality meats and meat meals and their product being high in meat content.


----------

